# Questions on installing aftermarket stereo... Easy? Hard?



## srcstc (Oct 29, 2002)

Callaway said:


> No offense taken, everyone's opinion is their own. I can tell you through experience though that the other reasons are valid. Here are examples of situations my installers had to correct for novice do-it-yourselfers
> 
> 1-Faulty connection on rr speaker causing clipping in fr bass driver
> 2-High power deck overdriving OEM amp (causing distortion at higher volume and inability to play at low volumes)
> ...


I don't doubt that you've seen some crazy stuff in your time. Some people are just plain retarded. But installing an aftermarket radio IS a simple thing to do. Anyone that's somewhat technically inclined should be able to handle it no problem. As long as they can follow instructions. Even if a harness doesn't come with instructions, it's not difficult to find them, either by calling or searching online.

Rich


----------



## mott (Nov 21, 2005)

*radio swap*

hi chocolatelab
just a word of warning before you get stranded iv had quite a few cars that have had non gen radios fitted (and some but by no means all)can stop your car from going to sleep .....when this happens you may find you come out to your car one day and the battery is dead 
when you have done what ever your going to do it would be worth your time to check the current draw at the battery ...to do this you need to have doors shut boot open but the catch in the closed position have an amp meter in line with the battery then lock the car ...she should go to sleep in 16 min and draw about 0.030 amp ok 
just a tip my friend tatty bye


----------



## ChocolateLab (Apr 1, 2005)

I forgot to post back to this thread...

I ended up letting someone else do it, mainly for some of the reasons in this thread. Circuit City had the Pioneer I wanted on sale, and they weren't busy, so I went ahead let them do it. (I already had the wiring harness and dash kit.) It took the installer over an hour, so maybe that was a good decision.

As for my radio reception question, I can tell that the Pioneer is very sensitive, more sensitive than the OEM, but it's hurt by losing all but one section of the diversity antenna in the back glass. So the overall result isn't really much, if any, better than what I had in that department. But the MP3 and other features on it, plus much improved sound, have made me very happy with the decision to do it anyway.

Actually, my car is aging like crazy the last few months and I'll probably trade it in soon. Would I do this again, even though it doesn't look as good in the dash? Yeah, I think I would.


----------



## DiamondBack (Dec 14, 2005)

*Z3 Stero/Keyless Entry Error*

I hope someone out there can help me. I have a '99 Z3 and professionally removed the factory stereo (BMW Business) and replaced with a Kenwood faceplate. Now the alarm/keyless entry don't work. The installer has no clue what happened but thinks it may have gone into "valet mode" and suggests finding the "alarm toggle switch". I just bought the car - I have no idea where it could be and no manual. Any suggestions on what I need to do here??? It chirp three times - that's it...

Thanks - 
Krista


----------

